# Fender Stratocaster MN5- What is it?



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

I just picked up a nice condition Fender Strat in Blue MN5 series for $350....Can you guys please tell me what that is and how much its worth?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

M = Mexican
N5 = 1995


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum !! Lots of forum members here from the Ottawa area. 

Personally, I think the price is in the ballpark. Did you swing a hardshell case with it...or any type of case?

Enjoy your new strat.

What amp do you have? (just curious)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I have a big amp with two speakers underneath called Marshall, I got it for around 200 dollars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar-n00b said:


> Thanks, I have a big amp with two speakers underneath called Marshall, I got it for around 200 dollars.


Sounds like you are ready to ROCK!! (or Blues or Metal or Jazz...somehow I doubt jazz would be your thing...LOL)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, but I'm not sure what I play yet, I learned Eruption but I'm not sure what that's classified under, but I like to learn a lot of classic Rock stuff......


----------

